# Gym drinking fountain



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Handyman hack floods my gym! At least 5000 sq of carpet is wet.

They called me last week wanting me to solder a 3/8th tube on a drinking fountain they found in the dump. I said no--buy a new one with filter and bottle filler--, so the maintenance guy did it hisself. It doesn't have a p-trap.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

see how old the fountain is , it might be in violation of the lead laws


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

LOL..did he use latex surgical tubing???


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> LOL..did he use latex surgical tubing???


Condom. Safer that way...


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Technically, it does have a trap


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

it wasnt me. i only stock dishwasher hose.:whistling2:


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

I would be screaming to the local inspector, or if a public school in Illinois, the regional State Plumbing Inspector.


Complete bull crud....... Used fixtures in public places, as stated lead laws, ADA compliance, we can go on.......


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

GAN said:


> I would be screaming to the local inspector, or if a public school in Illinois, the regional State Plumbing Inspector.
> 
> 
> Complete bull crud....... Used fixtures in public places, as stated lead laws, ADA compliance, we can go on.......


About two years ago we did a remodel of a to-be gym. The owner was a total duche. He gave us a 1920's porcelain drinking fountain to install. The Master I worked for told him "No way it would pass inspection." When he asked why he replied "Because it's incomplete without the 'whites only' sign! Now get a real fountain!"

On a side note... we were doing the finish when the FedEx truck showed up.
Owner was excited because his dumbbells arrived then noticed the boxes were too small and too light. Upon opening them he found nothing but Bibles. :laughing:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Nah, I can't drop dimes here. The owner is a Canadian Trust Fundee, but he's got a few Witsec dudes working there and they ain't stoopid. Ugly as all git, but not stoopid. Big, too. Ugly to the max, too. These guys are so ugly, they worried me for a minute.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Plumber said:


> Nah, I can't drop dimes here. The owner is a Canadian Trust Fundee, but he's got a few Witsec dudes working there and they ain't stoopid. Ugly as all git, but not stoopid. Big, too. Ugly to the max, too. These guys are so ugly, they worried me for a minute.



I know what you mean. Those Federal witness protection program guys are a dime a dozen at my gym too.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Plumber said:


> Nah, I can't drop dimes here. The owner is a Canadian Trust Fundee, but he's got a few Witsec dudes working there and they ain't stoopid. Ugly as all git, but not stoopid. Big, too. Ugly to the max, too. These guys are so ugly, they worried me for a minute.


You gotta watch out for roid rage


----------

